# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Restricted values

## SridharGen

Hi when i tried to input some value in a workbook, i am getting an error msg "The value you entered is not valid. A user has restricted values that can be entered into this cell". Can someone help how to remove restriction on the cells
Thanks

----------


## NBVC

Someone has set Data Validation rules on that cell...

With the offending cell active, go to Data|Validation.. you will see what the Validation rule was...

To eliminate the rule, choose Any Value from the Allow drop down...

or go to the Error Alert tab and uncheck the box that says "show error alert after invalid data is entered"

----------


## vic nyce

I signed up just to say thanks for this post. Saved me a lot of work. Thanks again!

----------


## bartonmathews

Same. Signed up to say thanks. Monumental help

----------


## yooniepatunie

yes, ditto! thanks for this post. there doesn't seem to be a way to "like" this thread  :Smilie: .
another problem that this solved for me was that there were detached "comment" boxes that would appear when i clicked on the cells, saying "Read Only".  i thought they were comments, but i wasn't able to edit or remove them like normal comments, plus they didn't have the little triangles and connecting lines... turns out that they were user-made Input Messages that can be disabled under the Data Validation menu.  two birds, one stone.  
thanks again!

----------


## gothicstone

Thank you very much indeed!!!!!!

----------


## Macready83

Finally!!!! Registration complete. 
I signed up to say this was completely useless and doesn't work at all. I keep getting an error message that states "The value you entered is not valid. A user has restricted values that can be entered into this cell."
Please help.

----------


## FDibbins

Macready, welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 

Sorry to have to say this, but Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

It seems to have worked for other members, so perhaps your requirements are slightly different.  I will keep an eye open for your new thread, and we can see what needs to be done to resolve your question  :Wink:

----------


## Naoautorizada

Also registered with the specific intent of saying thanks.
THANKS! (and repped as well, BTW)  TYVM

----------


## FDibbins

Naoautorizada Feedback is always appreciated, thank you for taking the time for this

----------

